# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Moskitos Überall?

## pit

Also das Problem mit den kleinen unangenehmen Biestern kennt ja wohl jeder. Stechmücken, die Thais nennen sie "Jung".

Nachts und auch über Tag habe ich damit überhaupt keine Probleme. Sobald ich aber am Abend von der Arbeit zu Hause bin, kommen die aus allen Löchern gekrochen und möchten gerne mal Farang probieren. Nun habe ich eine excellente Creme, die nach dem Stich aufgetragen, Jucken und ggf. Schmerzen innerhalb einer Minute in Vergessenheit geraten lässt.

Nun möchte ich mal in der Expertenrunde rumfragen, wie Ihr das so im Allgemeinen handhabt. Gibt es ein Wundermittel, gegen das die Thai "Jung’s" noch nicht immun sind und das von vorn herein schon Stiche erst gar nicht mehr aufkommen lässt?

Meine Frage richtet sich an die wirklichen Expats! Nicht an die, die aus 10.000 km Entfernung meinen, sie wissen alles über Thailand! Allerdings sind *gute* Ratschläge von Jedermann willkommen!

In diesem Sinne

Gruß Pit

 ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Nun möchte ich mal in der Expertenrunde rumfragen, wie Ihr das so im Allgemeinen handhabt. Gibt es ein Wundermittel, gegen das die Thai "Jung’s" noch nicht immun sind und das von vorn herein schon Stiche erst gar nicht mehr aufkommen lässt?


Muetze, dicker Pullover, Handschuhe, Jeanshose, Socken und feste Schuhe   :cool:  




> Meine Frage richtet sich an die wirklichen Expats! Nicht an die, die aus 10.000 km Entfernung meinen, sie wissen alles über Thailand!


Na Pit, das hoert sich jetzt aber sehr ueberheblich an. Ich denke, auch die, die jetzt in 10000 Km Entfernung sitzen, waren schon oft genug in Thailand, um das Problem mit den Moskitos zu kennen. Das betrifft ja nicht nur Expaten!

Ich mache gar nichts gegen die Moskitos. Ich spruehe oder creme mich nicht ein, aber ich werde auch nur sehr  selten gestochen. Wenn es dann doch mal juckt, dann benutze ich Tiger Balm.

----------

Ein wirklicher Expat stellt solche Fragen nicht.........

----------


## Met Prik

> Ein wirklicher Expat stellt solche Fragen nicht.........


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## walter

Also ich denke jetzt weiss er Bescheid.   ::  

Das ist eher eine Frage für das Isaanforum. Dort erhält man eine Antwort, selbst wenn man diese nicht erwartet.

Ich kann ja für dich fragen.   ::

----------

Wie hatte ich es gemacht?
Zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr, je nach Jahreszeit, Fenster und Türen für 1 - 2 Stunden schließen (es sei denn man hat dicht schließende Moskito-Gitter) und ein paar Stöße Moskito-Spray in den Wohnräumen.
Danach, außer Schlafzimmer natürlich, konnte man die Fenster wieder öffnen.
Nach ca. einem halben Jahr in Thailand wurde ich auch so gut wie nicht mehr gestochen.
Zum Sitzen auf der Terrasse helfen die bekannten Verglimmenden Giftspiralen und 'Deet' haltige Lotionen zum einreiben. 
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/sear ... fb4dc52a31
Das Tragen langer Kleidung (Hosen), möglichst hellfarbig, und Socken, braucht wohl nicht besonders erwähnt zu werden.

Desweiteren: Hohe Dosen von Vitamin B1, die den Körpergeruch spürbar verändern und Mücken abschrecken.
(leider nicht nur Mücken)
Hier wird in einem Reise-Forum über das Thema diskutiert:
http://www.reise-forum.weltreiseforum.d ... php?p=3231

----------


## Met Prik

Pit war wohl nicht sehr begeistert von unseren Tipps. Letzte Anmeldung: Mi 03 Feb, 2010 13:13

 :cool:

----------


## schiene

wenn ich jetzt noch schreibe das er sich mit Mekong Whisky einreiben soll glaubt er es vielleicht nicht,obwohl es das besten Mückenschutzmittel nach meinen Erfahrungen ist.

----------


## wein4tler

Genau, den Whiskey trinken und mit der Flasche einreiben.  ::

----------


## schiene

> Genau, den Whiskey trinken und mit der Flasche einreiben.


du meinst mit der leeren Flasche die Moskitos erschlagen  ::

----------


## pit

> Pit war wohl nicht sehr begeistert von unseren Tipps. Letzte Anmeldung: Mi 03 Feb, 2010 13:13


Met,
meine lange Abwesenheit hatte einen anderen Grund. Eigentlich war der Tread bewußt etwas auf der provokativen Seite. Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur den Wellengang im Forum nach dem Riesenstreit mal ausloten. Es sollte ursprünglich auch mein Abschiedstread sein. Doch nun muß ich Euch enttäuschen, ich bin wieder da (Dank Enrico, der mich etwas aufgeklärt hat).

Nun möchte ich mich bei allen, die sich auf die Füsse getreten gefühlt haben, doch entschuldigen! Ich hoffe, ich kann zumindest cybermäßig mit Euch   ::  oder   ::   sagen!

Nun sind bislang doch brauchbare Tips eingegangen. Trotzdem komme ich abends nicht unter 2 - 3 Stichen ins Bett! Möglicherweise sind die Biester hier in Bangkok mutiert und widerstehen den üblichen Mittelchen. Wenn ich bei uns im Wohnzimmer so eine Moslitospirale zünden würde, dann würde mir meine Frau direkt Bescheid geben. Dann könnte ich wahrscheinlich im Wohnzimmer auch direkt rauchen!   ::  

Gruß Pit

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich kenn das zu gut. Gibt Jahre da komm ich davon, dann gibts wieder Jahre da bin ich fällig. Meist gehen die mir an die Knöchel, warum auch immer   ::  

Wichtig für mich ist das Netz übern Bett und wenn ich drausen sitze das Gebläse an die Beine. Aber wie gesagt, ist von Jahr zu Jahr anders...

----------


## Daniel Sun

Mir hat mal eine Thai erzählt, man muß das Licht anmachen und die Türen offen lassen. Dann fliegen die Moskitos raus, die haben nämlich Angst vor dem Licht!   ::

----------


## pit

Ja, lichtscheues Gesindel gibt es überall auf der Welt. Bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher, ob ich mit Deiner Thai da so richtig übereinkommen würde. Eines ist aber trotzdem sicher: Die versammeln sich vor einem Großangriff auf mich an der Leuchtstoffröhre direkt vor meiner Haustüre!   ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Pit das "deiner" verbitte ich mir, ich schrieb "eine"!

Wollte das nur mal klarstellen!   ::  

Aber ich befürchte auch, dass sie diese Aussage von sich auf die Moskitos übertragen hatte...so von wegen lichtscheues Gesindel und so.   ::

----------


## pit

tschuldigung für das "DEINER"! Ich meinte: "EINER"! ohne "D"

Ich hoffe, Du nimmst die an!
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Ist zwar schon etwas "aelter", aber da es eines meiner Lieblingsthemen ist, moechte ich noch etwas zur Ursachenbekaempfung ergaenzen.
Es stechen nur die Weib'chen (ca.1,5 Stunden um Sonnen-Unter- und -Aufgang herum). Sie benoetigen das Blut zur Eiablage ins Wasser. "Vollbeladen" mit Blut sind sie nicht in der Lage grosse Strecken zurueckzulegen (100-300 Meter Maximum; bei der Degue-Fieber-Fliege noch weniger). Gibt es also stechende Moskitos, muss da frei zugaengliches Wasser sein. Ein Netz ueber einem Regenwasserbehaelter kann da schon Wunder wirken. 
Fuer die D-Fliege reicht schon Regenwasser in gestapelten Alt-Reifen (Ablaufloch rein bohren), ein weggeworfener Becher, .....
Bei den vielen Blumenkuebel vor den Haeusern sind jetzt auch immer mehr Bewhaelter mit Wasserpflanzen. Ich habe auch einen, da "zuechte" ich die diese kleinen Fische (haben Heisshunger auf Fliegenlarven) und verteile die im Umkreis von 500 Meter an die Nachbarn, mit dem Hinweis, das genauso zu machen.
Tagsueber verstecken sich die Tiere. Einmal die Woche gibt es einen Rundgang mit dem Moskito-Schlaeger

hinter Vorhaengen, in Kleiderschraenken, unter Tischen (besonders D-Fliege), ......

Liegt die Wohnung/ das Haus an einer offenen, stehenden Wasserflaeche, muss das Haus mit Fliegengitterabgedichtet werden und waehrend der "Flugzeiten" "zugehalten" werden.
Ich benutze weder Spray, noch Spiralen oder Creme oder Pelets.

Allgemein habe ich festgestellt, es gibt einen erheblichen Rueckgang bei der "Bevoelkerungsdichte" und noch erfreulicher ist der Rueckgang von Malariatotesfaellen.(verschiedene Quellen schwanken zwischen 130 und 350/Jahr; in D alleine gibt es jedes Jahr 20.000 Grippe-Tote [ohne Schweine-, Huehner-, .... Elefanten-Grippe).

Nachtrag:
In Bier ist sehr viel Vitamin B1*! Also vor Sonnenuntergang Bier trinken und erst nach Sonnenaufgang duschen   ::   ::  
 ::   ::  
*bei etwa 50 % der Menschen (meist bei Maennern) hilft das, noch besser Einnahme von zusaetzlichen Tabletten, es wird ein "Tarngeruch" erzeugt, wodurch man sich deutlich vom Geruch-Mensch unterscheidet und die Moskitto verlaesst irritiert das Jagdrevier.

----------


## schiene

Ab und wann kommt dieser Herr (hier auf dem Grundstück des Nachbarn) und sprüht mit seiner Maschiene Nebelwolken 
um die Moskitos zu bekämpfen.Er wird von der Stadt bezahlt und sprüht jedes Grundstück und jeden Strassengraben
aus.Ich mach immer schnell alle Türen und Fenster zu und verschwinde für ne Stunde  bis sich das Zeug
gesetzt hat.Moskitostiche hatte ich übrigens nicht einen im Mai/Juni.

----------


## TeigerWutz

_Anfangs Juli waren die Vergaser auch bei uns_:

----------


## chauat

Bei uns waren die noch nie. 
Wenn Regenzeit bei uns ist hatten wir schon das das ganze Haus von außen mit Moskitobabys übersät war.  
Probleme im Haus haben wir aber keine und auch sonst halten sich Moskitostiche in grenzen.

Gruß
Martin

----------


## isaanfan

chauat, was sind denn Moskitobabys und wie sehen die aus??

----------


## chauat

Habe kein Bild gerade, meine wenn sie gerade geschlüpft sind und fliegen können. Dann sind sie noch so Honigfarben.

----------


## isaanfan

> Habe kein Bild gerade, meine wenn sie gerade geschlüpft sind und fliegen können. Dann sind sie noch so Honigfarben.


Wnn schon "Moskito*babys*" dann sehen sie so aus:



Wenn die an deiner Wand eine ander Farbe als die stechenden Moskitos haben, dann ist das eine ander Art, denn nach dem Schlupf der Mücke aus der Puppe verändert sie sich nicht mehr (Stichwort: vollständige Metamorphose).

isaanfan

----------


## Siamfan

An Kuehlschraenken gibt es Auffangwannen fuer Kondenswasser. 
Das ist fuer Malaria-Moskitos ungeeignet, aber fuer die Tigermuecke (Hauptuebertraeger von Denguefieber [DF]) ideal geeignet!
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asiati...igerm%C3%BCcke
Deren Eier koennen nach der Ablage auch "trockenfallen". Fuellt sich das Wasser wieder auf, geht der Zyklus weiter.
Fuer Laender mit DF (zB TH) waere es eine wichtige Sache, wenn nur noch Kuehlschraenke mit mit mueckensicherem Kondenswasser- Becken zum Verkauf angeboten wuerden (zB mit Fliegengitter abgedeckt).
Ich streue da alle paar Monate ein Loeffelchen LARVICIDE rein. Das gibt es kostenlos bei der "MalarieTruppe", die in der Regel oertlich bei der Anamai angegliedert ist.

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist das LARVICDE.

Das kann man auch in Gießwasserbehälter,  Duschwasserbehälter geben. 
*ACHTUNG!* das wasser ist nicht trinbar und Tiere können auch Schaden nehmen. Niemals überdosieren. 
Natürlich auch nicht in die Fischbecken (Moskitofallen) reingeben. Da können auch Hunde und Katzen draus trinken.

----------


## Siamfan

Weil ich es gerade zur Hand,  ein Bild von dem nützlichen Teil:

Ich denke das könnte der Spitzenreiter bei den Mitbringseln aus TH sein!!?

----------


## Siamfan

> Ein wirklicher Expat stellt solche Fragen nicht.........


So isses!

----------


## Siamfan

> Genau, den Whiskey trinken und mit der Flasche einreiben.


5555 So isses!  Und mit dem Drehverschluss,  die Stechmücken "erschießen"!?
5555

----------


## Siamfan

> Nun sind bislang doch brauchbare Tips eingegangen. Trotzdem komme ich abends nicht unter 2 - 3 Stichen ins Bett! Möglicherweise sind die Biester hier in Bangkok mutiert und widerstehen den üblichen Mittelchen. Wenn ich bei uns im Wohnzimmer so eine Moslitospirale zünden würde, dann würde mir meine Frau direkt Bescheid geben. Dann könnte ich wahrscheinlich im Wohnzimmer auch direkt rauchen! 
> Gruß Pit


Zu Moskitospiralen gibt es schon mehrere Warnungen,  u.a. auch von Stiftung Warentest. 
Die wirken nur da,  wo gerademal (windabhängig) der Qualm hinzieht. 
Die Stechfliegen sind ja nicht blöd und holen sich Krebs.

Es gibt eigentlich nur eines,  "moskitosicheres Haus"!

----------


## Siamfan

Beim vorletzten Mietshaus,  habe ich über die Lüftungssteine im Bad,  einen fast 2m lange und 40cm hohen Rahmen mit Moskitonetz erstellen lassen und selbst angebracht. 
Dann nochmal zwei für die Doppel-Außentür, und schon hatten wir keine Moskitos mehr, weil alle fenster auch mit Mosi-Gitter dicht war. 
Meine Frau hat sich furchtbar aufgeregt,  weil das nicht unser Haus wäre! 
Als wir ins nächste Haus umgezogen sind, habe ich natürlixh auch diese Fliegengitterrahmen mit genommen.

----------


## Siamfan

Diese Fliegengitterrahmen kosten nicht die Welt.

Wenn man keine abgehaengten Decken hat, braucht man gar nicht anzufangen.


Praktisch sind Schiebefenster, mit drei Schiebeelementen(Haelften), 2 mit Glas und einen mit Fliegengitter Haelften. Da kann man beide Haelften ganz mit Glas zumachen oder eine Haelfte auf, die aber dann mit Fliegengitter verschliessen. Da kommt dann schon etwas Luft durch.
Theoretisch kann man auch eine Haefte voellig aufschieben ,was ich aber nicht empfehle.
In vielen Alu-Fensterrahmen, kann man die Fliegengitterrahmen auch nachtraeglich einsetzen (lassen) , wenn drei Laufschienen vorhanden sind.

----------


## Siamfan

> Das ist das LARVICDE.



Das ist portioniertes LARVICIDE, wie in Teebeuteln (ohne Schnur).
Die kann man (jeweils einen) in ein Wasserfass, in den Duschbehaelter, ... werfen, ist aber dann auch nicht zum Zaehneputzen zu nehmen (besser direkt aus der Leitung).

Wasserfäßer decke ich mit diesen Plastikteilen ab:

Die gibt es in verschiedenen Größen. 
Da läuft Wasser durch und man kann sie leicht rauf und runternehmen. 
Sind auch ideal zum Trocknen von Früchten,  Teeblättern,  ....

----------


## Siamfan

> Also das Problem mit den kleinen unangenehmen Biestern kennt ja wohl jeder. Stechmücken, die Thais nennen sie "Jung".
> 
> Nachts und auch über Tag habe ich damit überhaupt keine Probleme. Sobald ich aber am Abend von der Arbeit zu Hause bin, kommen die aus allen Löchern gekrochen und möchten gerne mal Farang probieren. Nun habe ich eine excellente Creme, die nach dem Stich aufgetragen, Jucken und ggf. Schmerzen innerhalb einer Minute in Vergessenheit geraten lässt.
> 
> Nun möchte ich mal in der Expertenrunde rumfragen, wie Ihr das so im Allgemeinen handhabt. Gibt es ein Wundermittel, gegen das die Thai "Jung’s" noch nicht immun sind und das von vorn herein schon Stiche erst gar nicht mehr aufkommen lässt?
> 
> Meine Frage richtet sich an die wirklichen Expats! Nicht an die, die aus 10.000 km Entfernung meinen, sie wissen alles über Thailand! Allerdings sind *gute* Ratschläge von Jedermann willkommen!
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> ...


"Wundermittel"?
Weibliche und männliche Tiere ernähren sich nicht(!) von Blut,  sondern ausschließlich vom Nektar bestimmter Blütenpflanzen und die Weibchen brauchen dann Wasser zur Eiablage. 
Diese drei Sachen,  
-'Bluttankstelle'
-'Nektar'
-Wasser für Eiablage
müssen auf etwa 500m im Umkreis vorhanden sein. 
So und genau da sollte man als Erstes angehen,  will man ohne Gift etwas machen.

----------


## Siamfan

Das Teil habe ich noch in einer dunklen Ecke,  die von draußen nicht einsehbar ist. Das könnte zB unter der Spüle sein,  die in TH meist offen ist. Kombiniert mit Zeitschaltuhr,  hat die sicher noch eine bessere Quote. 
Das ist einfach nur Pappe mit Klebstoff hinter zwei Kurzen Leuchtstoffröhren (eine tut es auch!)

----------


## Siamfan

Ansonsten schlafen wir jeder mit Ventilator Stufe 3!
Da das zu Kalt ist, dann auch mit Decke. 



Moskito-Time ist um Sonnenuntergang und um Aufgang! Die Tigermücke hat andere Zeiten. 
Bei Sonnenuntergang schläft meist keiner. Aber beim Aufgang schon. 
So eingepackt und voll im Windstrahl,  der auch den Geruch total verwirbelt,  sticht nichts, auch ohne Moskitonetz.

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt ist das zweite Teil gekommen. 
Wieder 45TB Versandkosten,  bei 79TB Warenpreis.
 :: 
Wenn so regelmäßig vorkommt,  ... ::

----------


## Siamfan

Klar, man soll nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen! 

Das ist aber ( bis auf Abgase[gibt es auch elektrisch mit Kabel und auch mit Akku ] giftfrei. 



> Mit dem Teil kann man auch bestimmte Arten von Bränden löschen.


Ich habe so ein kleines Handgerät mit Kabelanschluß. 
Wenn ich da in der Mittagszeit,  alle "dunklen Ecken" ausblase, verziehen sich die Stechmücken in windstillere Gegenden. 
Wie bei einem Ventilator,  wird damit auch die verrätische Atemluft der Menschen verwirbelt. 
Auch die schon beschriebenen nektarspendenden blütenpflanzen, kann man damit durchblasen, was auch da zu einer erheblichen Reduzierung führen wird. 
..
Ansonsten habe ich überall (~20m) diese "Brummer".

Viele sagen, die taugen nichts,  weil trotzdem Mücken da sind,  ich habe aber wiederholt beobachtet,  sie setzen sich zwar,  starten aber nicht mit Blut saugen,  sondern fliegen weiter.

----------


## Siamfan

Lemongras pflanzen ist auch ein guter Tipp. 
Auf dem Markt kaufe 50Pflanzen für 70TB.
Das sind meist die Wurzeln sehr kurz abgeschnitten,  aber das macht nichts. 
Ich schneide das gebundene Bündel mit der Baumsäge etwa in der Mitte durch. Der Duft ist genial. 
Wenn man einen Hächsler hat,  kann man die obere Hälfte damit schreddern und ums Haus verteilen.  Das ist auf Tellern im Haus angenehm. 
Das mache ich auch immer,  wenn ich das Lemongras einkürze. 
Targetes sind Blüten,  die die Stechmücken nicht mögen.

----------


## Siamfan

Die helfen und sehen auch noch schön aus

----------

